# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Форумная армия

## Akasey

*Автоматчик* - это основная масса форума, которая изредка что-то пишет, высказывают своё мнение, но себя особо на форуме не проявили, просто мясо.

*Пулемётчик* - отличается от автоматчика, количеством сообщений, в народе их называют - флудеры. Они в каждую дырку затычка, флудят по делу и не по делу. Обычно дают жизнь форуму.

*Подрывник* - скандалы, дебоши, провокации и прочее это всё его ремесло, он не может сидеть на месте когда вокруг тишина и покой, как будто контуженный на войне, радуется как ребёнок оскорблениям и прочей грязи, в народе их называют троллями.

*Снайпер* - охотник, выискивающий себе цель, ему абсолютно до лампочки, кто это будет, ему нужно поставить его на место. В роли снайперов часто выступают модераторы разделов, но иногда такие личности встречаются и среди гражданского населения.

*Координатор* - типичная обиженка, стоит кому-то его оскорбить, сразу же через интернет пейджеры или личные сообщения, собирает всю братию и давай ругаться с обидчиком в стиле "Вася ты не прав".

*Проповедник* - графоман, который пишет лишь бы писать, ему всё равно читают его или нет, главное написать. 

*Штабная крыса* - отличается от координатора тем, что не ждёт, пока его обидят, а следит за происходящим вокруг, находит нарушения и бежит стучать администрации.

*Наблюдатель* - регистрируется на форумах очень редко, его статус - "гость", он не лезет в перепалки, он просто читает то, что его интересует.


У любой армии глава - *генерал* , на форуме генерал - администратор, он дружит с пользователями, следит за порядком на форуме и наказывает нарушителей

Пы.Сы. предлагаю принять к рассмотрению при выдаче статусов

----------


## vova230

Очень даже неплохо. Интересная классификация, но мне кажется чуть неполная.
Узнал нескольких форумчан :crazy:

----------


## Asteriks

Предлагаю в эту классификацию добавить статус ПАРТИЗАН.

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс пополнее распиши про то, каким ты представляеш себе этот статус.

----------


## vova230

> Асерикс пополнее распиши про то, каким ты представляеш себе этот статус.


Это я так понимаю типа пришел, тихо пробежал по форуму и опять смылся. Ну и диверсию попутно совершил :yess:aL

----------


## Akasey

хех,таких уйма

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Координатор- это, типа, наводчик?

----------


## BiZ111

Хорошо-хорошо 

А как их зарабатывать предлагаете? Самотёком через колво сообщений?

----------

